# Howard Hot Peel versus Howard Multi-Purpose versus Endure for Neck Labels



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Wondering if one of these would be noticeably better/worse than the other for neck labels.

The art guidelines, in terms of minimum line (1pt) and void (2pt) size, is the same--though the blather for the HMP does specifically mention that it supports fine detail.

HHP says "very soft feel." HMP says "superior opacity." Reading between the lines, that suggests to me that HMP is heavier/thicker than HHP, so would have more "neck feel."

HHP does not use a powder based adhesive, HMP does. Again, reading between the lines, I assume that means HMP would have a heavier feel. But does it suggest anything about the relative durability of the two, or the ability to hold small text to a garment?

HHP says "Recommended for decorators with high quality heat presses." Sure, that I have. But it suggests that there is something that can more easily go wrong with this transfer ... not sure if the issue would be due to uneven/incorrect heat, insufficient pressure, or what. Any insight into what factors matter here?

The Endure transfers they specifically call out for use as neck labels. They are polyurethane, have a matte finish, cost more, and are supposed to be very durable. I'm not sure there is any reason (relevant to me) to prefer these over a more traditional Plastisol transfer, other than perhaps the matte finish.

All of the above are Hot Peel.

As to my needs/wants. I've no particular need for high opacity, as I'm aiming for a more subtle look anyway, and will use light gray ink. Typical sort of label art: single color, simple logo, brand name, URL, required label text. To be used on 100% cotton and cotton/poly blends up to 40% poly. Also 80% cotton/20% poly hoodies ... some of which have a label patch, some of which don't. In that latter case I may punt and place the label inside the hood, which is lined.

Yes, I know I can order a sample pack. But I presume it will feature typical chest art rather than something more analogous to a neck label with little fonts, so I seek the collective knowledge of the universal mi--err, you group of garment decorating geeks


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

NoXid said:


> Reading between the lines, that suggests to me that HMP is heavier/thicker than HHP, so would have more "neck feel."


Hot-split transfers are not the same as hot-peel.
They don't need powder adhesive, as the melting ink is pressed fully into the fabric.
You have to peel fast, before the ink has time to solidify, and so it splits (the top layer of the ink stays on the paper).
These work best on 100% cotton.
You can press them on blends as well, but you may get a press box.



NoXid said:


> HHP does not use a powder based adhesive, HMP does. Again, reading between the lines, I assume that means HMP would have a heavier feel. But does it suggest anything about the relative durability of the two, or the ability to hold small text to a garment?


These are thicker transfers, designed to stay on the surface of the fabric. 
The adhesive makes these work on cotton and polyester garments.



NoXid said:


> The Endure transfers they specifically call out for use as neck labels. They are polyurethane, have a matte finish, cost more, and are supposed to be very durable. I'm not sure there is any reason (relevant to me) to prefer these over a more traditional Plastisol transfer, other than perhaps the matte finish.


These are basically 100% adhesive (TPU), that melts and sticks to things better than plastisol, 
Also, much tougher than plastisol and stretchable like silicone.
Because of the above, it will hold even on the inside of fleece hoodies without a label patch.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> Hot-split transfers are not the same as hot-peel.
> They don't need powder adhesive, as the melting ink is pressed fully into the fabric.
> You have to peel fast, before the ink has time to solidify, and so it splits (the top layer of the ink stays on the paper).
> These work best on 100% cotton.
> ...


Thanks for the details, Bob  I'll now have at least half a clue what I'm looking at when the samples arrive.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

NoXid said:


> Thanks for the details, Bob  I'll now have at least half a clue what I'm looking at when the samples arrive.


I did forget the main point of the question though... "neck labels".
In most cases you can use any of them as a neck label, BUT cross-linked polyurethane is used when durability is necessary.

You will have to verify this, but normally this type of neck labels can withstand 90°C (195°F) wash, ironing, and dry cleaning. 
These are often used for work-wear, medical uniforms, etc.


----------

